# Extended and flush choke tubes together?



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I have an over/under shotgun. Can I use an extended choke tube (ported) in one barrel and flush choke tube in another? I am especially wondering if the shot and/or wad from the flush tube would spread enough to hit the extended tube.

Thanks.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

You mean like this guy? :O•-:










Sorry, couldn't resist. 

The extended tube will get dirty on the outside and show wear, but that's about it. Nothing catastrophic. Test your shotgun to see if the pattern of the flush barrel is negatively affected. I kinda doubt it.


----------

